# Kid with swollen nose?



## Miohippus (May 9, 2014)

any idea what could have caused this? sting by a wasp maybe?


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 9, 2014)

First thing I thought was a bite or sting.
I believe we've given ours Benedryl before when we thought they had been bitten.


----------



## Miohippus (May 9, 2014)

how much, and would that be the children liquid?


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 9, 2014)

I don't know what kind of relationship you have with your vet, but you may just call them and ask. Ours give plenty of free advice.
I called my wife, and she said she did not remember that we had given benedryl to our goats, so I guess I was wrong.
She said we had given to one of our dogs before.
I don't see why it would be a problem, but you should probably ask your vet, unless someone else knows for sure.


----------



## Miohippus (May 10, 2014)

Most of the vets around here don't know a lot about goats.  But i read somewhere on line that you can use benedryl on goats, it said for a kids use 5ccs.


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 13, 2014)

How's the poor babies nose?


----------



## Miohippus (Jun 26, 2014)

It is back to normal now.


----------



## jodief100 (Jun 27, 2014)

He looks like Dobby!  I am glad he is better now.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 27, 2014)

jodief100 said:


> He looks like Dobby!  I am glad he is better now.



Hey, he does look like Dobby!.
I'm glad he is better too.


----------



## Miohippus (Jun 27, 2014)

She her name is candice who is Dobby?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 27, 2014)

Dobby was an elf in the Harry Potter series.  That first picture looks like Dobby in the movies.  

I'm glad Candice is doing better.

Would love to see some new pics without her nose all swollen, poor baby.


----------



## Miohippus (Jun 27, 2014)

oh ok i didn't read them and i only wached the fist move i don't rember an elf. i will have to goole it. i will se if i can get a photo of her later it is hard to tell them apart now most of the kids are all the same color excpt her brother Phineas.


----------



## Miohippus (Jul 10, 2014)

ok sorry it took so long here is candace


----------



## Miohippus (Jul 10, 2014)

her brother Phineas is a looker!!


----------

